# Pictures of the new baby boy



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

My last LaMancha finally kidded, she only gave us one baby and a boy at that. He is marked just like his mom only the colors seem to be reversed. Why why could it not be a doe?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh what a handsome fellow! all these boys are getting me nervous, I need at least a girl out of all my does *bites nails*


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

I've never seen a picture of a kid LaMancha before, he's really really cute!  Congrats, but sorry you didn't get a girl.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Stacey, out of the 6, only 2 were girls. But I really expected that as you always seem to get more boys then girls. 

I have one more doe left to kid but that will not be until April and then we are done for this year. Hopefully she will give me at least one doe.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness, what an absolutely adorable little guy. I love their coloring. What happened to his ears? :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AAAWWWWWW What a doll.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh, he is so cute!! Such pretty markings too! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

pretty little ones.......... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well now, if that ain't the cutest darn thing! What a precious baby!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh so handsome and momma is very pretty too. Love, love the coloring! :stars:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you - I do have to say for my girls being first time mom's they did excellent.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWWWWWW He sure is a cutie!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with Stacy all the boys being born are making me nervous too
he is very handsome I love his markings


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

What a nice buckling!


----------

